#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  "Буддист-паломник у святынь Тибета" Г. Цыбиков

## Поляков

Вышла книга Г. Цыбиков "Буддист-паломник у святынь Тибета. По дневникам, веденным в 1899-1902 годах".

М.: Ломоносовъ, 2011
60 x 90 1/16, 1500 экз., 344 стр., твердый переплет

По заданию Русского географического общества, под видом паломника, спрятав в молитвенном барабане громоздкий фотоаппарат, Гомбожаб Цыбиков сумел проникнуть в закрытый для иностранцев Тибет. Его невероятная миссия, продолжавшаяся 888 дней, была в равной степени исследовательской и разведывательной — в Азии на рубеже XIX и XX веков столкнулись интересы Российской и Британской империй. 

За два года, проведенные в Лхасе, Цыбиков посетил важнейшие монастырские центры, изучал тибетскую медицину и удостоился аудиенции у далай-ламы. Инкогнито его так и не было раскрыто. Ни один исследователь Тибета того времени не может сравниться с ним в качестве и количестве собранного материала. С публикации тибетских — первых в истории — фотографий Цыбикова началась всемирная слава журнала "National Geographic"...



Ознакомиться с содержанием и заказать книгу: http://dharma.ru/details/3054

----------

Aion (26.04.2011), Kirill M (26.04.2011), Денис Евгеньев (26.04.2011), Дондог (26.04.2011), Еше Нинбо (27.04.2011), лесник (26.04.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (27.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2011)

----------


## Kirill M

Поскольку исследователем был сделан ряд фотографий и зарисованы карты.
Данный графический материал присутствует в этом издании??)_

----------


## Иван Денисов

Не нашёл ни одной фотографии или карты.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Фотографий и карт в этом издании нет.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

В новосибирском издании есть немного фотографий, без карт.

----------


## Майя П

а зачем вам карты? хотите повторить маршрут? :Kiss:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Нет, поиграть в них.

----------

Raudex (26.04.2011), Дондог (26.04.2011), Иван Денисов (27.04.2011), Майя П (26.04.2011)

----------


## Kirill M

> В новосибирском издании есть немного фотографий, без карт.


Какого года издание?
Если можно прикрепите картинку?)

----------


## Майя П

видимо речь о темно-зеленом 2х томнике 1981 года, из-во Наука, академия наук СССР, сибирское отделение

----------


## Карма Палджор

Просьба удалить ссылку на сканы. Там виднеется копирайт. Вроде как он не прекращал свое действие

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

81 зелёное, 91 красное. В сети есть.

----------


## Майя П

а мне понравился фото Хурдэ с пропеллером, можно сделать усовершенствование: внутрь 20 мини дисков с записью мантры и пусть ветер крутит...

----------


## Kirill M

Скажите Чем отличется новое издание от ранее издаваемых??
Более полное (правда иллюстрации отсутствуют) по тексту или нет?

----------


## Майя П

доверяю академическим изданиям... просто их нет в продаже...

----------


## Kirill M

О Авторе (Цыбикове)  http://www.tibet.ru/persons/tsybikov.shtml

----------


## Kirill M

У Букинистов всегда есть))) Но в советские времена, даже Академиков Купировали(((

----------


## Kirill M

Гомбожаб Цэбекович Цыбиков (монг. Цэвэгийн Гомбожав, другие варианты)— путешественник-исследователь, этнограф, востоковед (тибетолог и монголист), буддолог, государственный деятель и деятель образования Российской империи, ДВР, СССР и МНР, переводчик, профессор ряда университетов. Прославился как первый известный фотограф Лхасы и Центрального Тибета, и как автор описания путешествия в Тибет в 1899—1902 .Был первым путешественником из России, посетившим по поручению Русского географического общества в 1899—1902 под видом ламы-паломника запретную в то время для иностранцев столицу Тибета — Лхасу. В книге ``Буддист паломник у святынь Тибета...`` (1919) всесторонне описал жизнь тибетцев. Вывез ценную коллекцию тибетских книг (около 300).

Вскоре после смерти Цыбикова в 1930 его голова была похищена из погребения. Вина за похищение была, согласно духу времени и прижизненной устной традиции о «голове в форме габалы» (ритуальной чаши, непременного атрибута многих тантрических практик), возложена на буддийское духовенство.`

----------


## Майя П

ох, уж эти журналисты.... 
чего стоит перл про сундуки обитые серебром и железом... вранье... Цыбиков писал, что покупал кожанные мешки, чтобы рукописи при переправе через горные реки не погибли...представьте как он пробирался тысячи км, с сундуками, обитыми серебром..., когда порой он оставался без гроша обворованный.. и обманутый....

----------


## Дондог

Ссылка вообще-то на wikimedia.org была. Книга в общественное достояние перешла.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2011)

----------


## Поляков

> Скажите Чем отличется новое издание от ранее издаваемых??
> Более полное (правда иллюстрации отсутствуют) по тексту или нет?


Судя по оглавлению, это то же самое, что издавалось в 91 году.

----------


## Kirill M

> Судя по оглавлению, это то же самое, что издавалось в 91 году.


Но Без иллюстраций?!

----------


## Майя П

Любите картинки разглядывать? :Cool:

----------


## Иван Денисов

Причём тут "любишь-не любишь"? В книге большой упор делается на ценность Цыбикова, как создателя уникальных карт и фотографий. При этом издаётся книга и ничего из этого не приводится. Лично я такую книгу не куплю, ибо ценность её приближается к стоимости макулатуры.

----------


## Kirill M

Смешная была ситуация. Читаю аннотацию книги
"История Тибета. Беседы с Далай-ламой"
. Издательство: АСТ, Астрель, Харвест,
Делай Лама 14 рассказывает историю Тибета.
В аннотации написано! Книга полна Иллюстраций, карт и т.д. Но ни одной иллюстрации, кроме фото на обложке в книге не присутствует!

----------


## Майя П

за 380 рубл. с картинками...

----------


## Поляков

> Но Без иллюстраций?!


Да, без иллюстраций. Я помню изданную "Наукой" книгу, качество фотографий и печати очень неизкое, переиздавать смысла нет. Если бы вышло издание с большим количеством фотографий и в лучшем качестве, это было бы здорово, кто же спорит...




> В аннотации написано! Книга полна Иллюстраций, карт и т.д.


В аннотации такого нет.

----------


## Kirill M

На Задней стороне обложки)

http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/4748665/
От издателя 
  	 Эта книга - один из самых полных очерков тибетской истории. *Книга снабжена картами, иллюстрациями и комментариями.* 
 В течение года автор "Истории Тибета" Томас Лэрд беседовал с Тензином Гьяцо, Далай-ламой XIV, очертив контур тысячелетней истории Тибета, его культуры и мифологии: от древнейших тибетских мифов, касающихся происхождения первых тибетцев, становления Тибетской империи в VIII в. н.э., когда она простиралась от нынешнего Юго-Западного Китая до Северной Индии, до китайского вторжения, встречи Далай-ламы с Мао Цзэдуном и его бегства из страны в 1959 г. 
 В книге описаны жизнь величайших йогов Тибета, мастеров медитации и простых тибетцев, основание института Далай-лам и гигантских национальных монастырей, годы монгольского и маньчжурского правления.

----------


## Майя П

> Смешная была ситуация. Читаю аннотацию книги
> "История Тибета. Беседы с Далай-ламой"
> Издательство: АСТ, Астрель, Харвест,


здесь обсуждается эээ несколько другая книга.... Цыбиков... "Буддист-паломник...."

----------

Kirill M (27.04.2011)

----------


## Поляков

> На Задней стороне обложки)


Да, в аннотации в самой книге есть, сейчас вижу. Видимо, оригинальную аннотацию, где есть упоминание фотографий (16 pages of color photos), перевели, но на саму цветную печать тратить деньги не захотели.  ))) Этот вопрос следует адресовать издателям и Озону. На дхарма.ру никаких фотографий в аннотации нет - http://dharma.ru/details/882

----------


## Поляков

Что же касается самих фотографий Цыбикова, то их можно найти в хорошем качестве в онлайн-библиотеке University of Wisconsin-Milwaukee, например.

----------

Kirill M (27.04.2011), лесник (28.04.2011)

----------


## Kirill M

> здесь обсуждается эээ несколько другая книга.... Цыбиков... "Буддист-паломник...."


Спасибо))) Согласен с Вами!!!

----------

Дондог (27.04.2011)

----------

